# does goat meat taste the same as sheep meat??



## country farm girl (May 30, 2012)

sorry I am not sure where to put this. so does goat meat taste the same as sheep meat or is it diffunt?? I ask becues I do lambs for meat but this year they are really high prices for them and I can get goat kids cheap. the only thing is I have to feed them milk myself.


----------



## mama24 (May 30, 2012)

No, it's much more like beef.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 30, 2012)

mama24 said:
			
		

> No, it's much more like beef.


x2  or maybe a little more like mild venison


----------



## mama24 (May 30, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> mama24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2. I was thinking that after I posted earlier.  It is much more like young doe venison than beef, but if you haven't had deer, then I would say beef is the closest common meat.  It's not really anything like lamb. the flavor might be somewhat similar but it is very very lean, and the fat is what gives lamb the strong lamb flavor.


----------



## country farm girl (May 30, 2012)

hmm. that sound good!!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 30, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing myself. I raise lambs, so naturely, we usually have lamb in the freezer, but have never had goat!
 Good to know!!


----------



## poorboys (May 31, 2012)

we have a place that adds a little fat to our goat meat, and i would say that it is a little shy of tasting like lamb, our burgers can't tell the difference between it and hamburger except it's more lean, and the chops are just like lamb. i can't taste the game taste in it. maybe just the way its proccessed.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 31, 2012)

If you don't like lamb and don't like venison you probably wont like goat, but if you are already eating lamb and venison or you aren't a picky venison eater, then you wont have any problem eating goat meat.  Taste buds are funny. I really don't notice a gamey taste in most food, but my husband can't stand it. The venison has to be practically from a fawn for him to eat it and soaked in milk for a week. He wont touch lamb.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 6, 2012)

My mom likes goat meat but not lamb. She said goat meat is less gamey than in lamb. I have never had goat meat but I can tell the gamey flavor in lamb, venison, rabbits and even duck meat. I also understand the processing of the meat has a lot to do with the gamey flavor. I tasted goat milk the first time in my life and it was delicious. I look forward to tasting goat meat in the future. I hope I like it.


----------



## dhansen (Jun 6, 2012)

So....how about buck goat meat? How does it taste?  I am either going to take this nigi buck to auction or butcher him.  Will I be grossed out by buck goat meat?


----------



## babsbag (Jun 6, 2012)

My husband is the cook at our house and he swears by a little vinegar in the marinade for goat or venison. Takes the gamey taste away. I would have to agree as the goat he cooks is might tastey.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 6, 2012)

babsbag said:
			
		

> My husband is the cook at our house and he swears by a little vinegar in the marinade for goat or venison. Takes the gamey taste away. I would have to agree as the goat he cooks is might tastey.


I will have to remember that. Thanks!


----------

